
Show HN: Data Structures and Algorithms Implementation in Ruby and JavaScript - theasteve
https://github.com/theasteve/algorithms-data-structures
======
theasteve
I'm currently studying Robert Sedgewick's Algorithms, 4th Edition book. The
book is written in Java so in order for me to have a deeper understanding I'm
implementing the solutions on Ruby and JavaScript. Other implementations have
been on my own like Linked List.

I'm also going over Rob Edwards professor at San Diego State University Data
Structure and Algorithms implementations on YouTube. Subscribe to his channel.

Big shout out to Robert Sedgewick and Rob Edwards for being amazing at their
craft. THANK YOU.

